# Look What I Just Won



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah baby 60.00 smackers on SleazeBay. A Behringer Ultrafex EX 3200 






I can't wait...


----------



## nyck (Nov 23, 2005)

Awesome, have fun.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 23, 2005)

I love ebay


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 23, 2005)

Yeah except when your buying an Xbox 360 for 3000.00


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Nov 24, 2005)

I expect a full review!!!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 24, 2005)

Now I just need a power conditioner...any recommendations?


----------



## Freddie (Nov 24, 2005)

Congratulations, what is that though? A MultiFX?


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 24, 2005)

Freddie said:


> Congratulations, what is that though? A MultiFX?


No, it's an ENHANCER. It boosts your lows and highs, and this one in particular has a unique feature in that it gives your stereo sound a more spactial like surround sound. I was contemplating on getting an EQ, but I think this is exactly what I need, just a boost in certain areas...


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm in the market for one of those myself. You should definitely post a review after you get a chance to play with it.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Nov 25, 2005)

NewArmyGuitar said:


> I'm in the market for one of those myself. You should definitely post a review after you get a chance to play with it.


Will do!


----------



## chris9 (Nov 25, 2005)

7slinger said:


> I love ebay


me to i can,t say no to a good bargin!!!!


----------



## Elysian (Nov 27, 2005)

WayneCustom7 said:


> No, it's an ENHANCER. It boosts your lows and highs, and this one in particular has a unique feature in that it gives your stereo sound a more spactial like surround sound. I was contemplating on getting an EQ, but I think this is exactly what I need, just a boost in certain areas...


sounds like a bbe


----------



## Scott (Nov 27, 2005)

Elysian said:


> sounds like a bbe



Of course it does...It's Behringer.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like phase issues. I would stay the hell away from that "surround" feature. It's a phasing problem being thrown in the mix that'll make your guitar sound distant when playing live, and just bad when recorded.


----------

